# My hamster is ill, can anyone help?



## Toffeelover (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi
I am new to this forum and I wonder if anyone can help me? I have a two year old, long haired, syrian hamster who, after the recent heatwave, began scratching and chewing at himself. On further investigation I saw that his skin was scaly with dandruff. He also has a black, crusty patch on each side of his hip. I purchased some Ivermectin drops (0.1% and £16!) and applied it to his back 5 days ago. I'll repeat it again as does not seem to have helped. Does anyone know how to treat this without going to the vets?
Thanks!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

the black dots on his hips are his scent glands so do not worry about these, but the scaly dandruff apperance sounds like mites to me ! 

you have done the right thing about ivermectin medication but if it still hasnt cleared up with this then am sorry but a visit to the vets will be needed to get a shampoo to get rid of the mite. 

il also mention that at 2 years old your hamster is getting old so this could just also be him coming to the end  

sorry to say that but best if you know x 

hope he gets better


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

when my last hamster got too about that age he did the same, one vet told me it might be cushins (spelling??) disease as there were no mites, and that he would loose all his hair and his muscles and eventually be pts, however after a few months with me moisturising his skin daily his hair started to grow back, i took him to my usual vet and they said it would be unlikely to be cushins as he was a bit old for that but they had no idea what it was, his hair grew back and he was perfectly healthy and lived till he was almost three years old. 

id take yours to the vets to be checked for mites first, if they dont find anything wrong with him then use some alovera moisturiser, something natural with no chemicals in it and also some flower of sulfer as this is great for alergies that cause skin rashes etc. i can send you a link of where to buy some, you mix it in with some vegetable/olive oil and just rub it on.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I think you might have to take him to the vets, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## HammyHamster (Jul 13, 2009)

I think a visit to the vets would be the best thing. With Fudge she lived until she was just under 4 years old. We never had any problems with her but one night she started to breathe rapidly and was very itchy  I said that the next day I would take her vets and she died over night. I would say that as they are so small and can go downhill fast your best bet is a visit to vet to sort it out, it will put your mind at ease. 2 Years is old for most hamsters and they really need close monitoring, a health check at the vet may do her the world of good. xx


----------

